# Finished Vise Project



## Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Hello Everyone

After seeing several post about a little vise, I thought that I might like to try one. Well I have been working on it for about a month while moving my new surface grinder and shaper into the basement shop. Here a couple of before and after pictures, I am very happy with the way it turned out and with the help of a few new friends it will now take its place on the model shelf of fame.

















Thanks for looking:

Jack


----------



## kuhncw (Dec 29, 2011)

Hello Jack,

Very nice job on the little vise. I like it.

Regards,

Chuck


----------



## AussieJimG (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi Jack,
I like the idea of mounting it on a square block. It should let you mount it on the machine with a square and save all that mucking about with the DTI. Well done :bow:

Jim


----------



## willburrrr2003 (Dec 30, 2011)

A very nice little vise you have made :bow:

Regards,

  Will R    Seattle, WA.


----------



## Harold Lee (Dec 30, 2011)

Jack - Nice looking little vise.... You did a beautiful job and should be proud of it.

Harold


----------



## krv3000 (Dec 30, 2011)

HI all where are you getting the castings from for the vice  regards bob


----------



## Jack (Dec 30, 2011)

The vise castings can be purchased here:

http://www.morrisonandmarvin.com/order.php

The casting are beautiful, the drawings and prints along with building instructions not so much.


----------



## Lamachina58 (Dec 31, 2011)

Beautiful job Jack!


----------



## m_kilde (Jan 14, 2012)

Hello folks

Been away for a while, I like this little vise too, very nice job  :bow:


----------



## Ruy (Jan 15, 2012)

Very nice job Jack.

Regards


----------



## dalem9 (Jan 15, 2012)

It looks ready to go to work . Wonderful job . Dale


----------



## idahoan (Jan 15, 2012)

Jack

Nice job on the vise!



Thanks for sharing.
Dave


----------

